# dos de nosotros



## mvm126

Me gustaría saber cómo hacer referencia a algunas personas de un grupo numeroso, por ejemplo en la siguiente frase:

"Dos de nosotros hemos participado en la organización."

Si fuera "Uno de nosotros ..." creo que sería "L'un de nous ...".
Siendo otro número de personas y por similitud yo diría:

"Les deux de nous avons participé à l'organisation."

Pero a su vez esta frase me parece que quiere decir más bien:

"Los dos hemos participado en la organización."

Y en esta frase no habría más de dos personas.

Agradezco mucho una ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## Paquita

La solución es "deux d'entre nous" pero ten cuidado con el verbo que sigue. No concuerda con "nous" sino con "deux" en tercera persona de plural.

Si realmente quieres indicar que formabas parte de "los dos", creo que deberías recurrir a una frase como: deux d'entre nous (dont moi-même)  ont... o X et moi avons ......


En todo caso, *espera otras ideas.*..
No tenemos equivalente directo al giro  en primera persona de plural para incluir al que habla.


----------



## cachomero

Hola,


Paquit& said:


> Si realmente quieres indicar que formabas parte de "los dos", creo que deberías recurrir a una frase como: deux d'entre nous (dont moi-même)  ont... o X et moi avons ...


Coincido con Paquita en el hecho de que es un giro nada corriente en francés. Yo, personalmente, en este caso conjugo el verbo en primera persona del plural, pero poniendo mucho cuidado en añadir la aclaración _dont moi-même_ para justificar tall excentricidad: *Deux d'entre nous, dont moi-même, avons...*
Como no quiero contradecir la omnisapiencia de Paquita, me inclinaría a pensar que mi construcción es del todo incorrecta, pero me gustaría salir de dudas, para no seguir haciendo el payaso.



> Les deux de nous avons participé à l'organisation.



Esto en cambio no es correcto, se diría más bien 'Nous deux avons...'

Un saludo


----------



## Paquita

Je doute, maintenant ... 

(un omniscient ne doute jamais ...)


----------



## atleti

Hola! 

Yo también suelo utilizar la 1a persona del plural (exemple : deux d'entre nous avons...), pero no sé si lo utilizo correctamente.


----------



## bib76

Bonsoir.
Deux d'entre nous ont participé ... me vient naturellement.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

À mon avis, le fait que deux d'entre nous aient participé dans l'organisation ne veut nécessairement pas dire que le locuteur l'ait fait. Ainsi, si celui-ci n'a vraiment pas intervenu, il dirait: *deux d'entre nous ont participé dans l'organisation*.

Si, par contre, le locuteur a fait partie de l'organisation, il dirait: *deux d'entre nous avons participé dans l'organisation*, sans avoir besoin, à mon sens, d'ajouter _dont moi-même_.


----------



## Paquita

Cinq professeurs de français interrogés ce soir ont été formels ... deux d'entre nous ont est la *seule tournure *correcte ...


----------



## cachomero

Víctor Pérez said:


> Si, par contre, le locuteur a fait partie de l'organisation, il dirait: *deux d'entre nous avons participé dans l'organisation*, sans avoir besoin, à mon sens, d'ajouter _dont moi-même_.


N'empêche que ça fait bizarre, comme même.
ça s'éloigne peut-être du sujet, mais pourquoi alors l'expression *nous autres* ? Je m'explique ; prenons la phrase ci-dessous :

Les espagnols ont participé à la colonisation de l'Amérique

Quant celui qui parle veut s'inclure dans le sujet, il dirait :

Nous autres, espagnols, avons participé à la colonisation de l'Amérique

Est-il correct de dire :

Les espagnols avons participé à la colonisation de l'Amérique ???

A mon avis, on constaterait bien qu'il est espagnol et non pas français.

Il s'agît d'une question grammaticale toute bête, mais le problème vient du fait que, en français, on n'utilise pas, d'habitude au moins, la première personne du pluriel qu'avec le pronom personnel *nous*. Est-il correct de faire autrement ? Personnellement, quand je rajoute dont moi-même c'est pour éviter à souffrir les grimasses aux quelles j'aurais droit autrement.
Quelqu'un peut-il trouver un exemple de verbe conjugué à la première personne du pluriel et avec un sujet autre que le pronom *nous* ?

Là, ça nous avancerai peut-être.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

cachomero said:


> Quelqu'un peut-il trouver un exemple de verbe conjugué à la première personne du pluriel et avec un sujet autre que le pronom *nous* ?


 
Oui, plusieurs exemples même: clic!


----------



## Paquita

Et je re-doute...http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1511001


----------



## Gavotte

En tant que correctrice de profession, pas de doute possible : "deux d'entre nous ONT"!


----------



## cachomero

> Oui, plusieurs exemples même: clic!


Honnêtement, Víctor, je ne trouve pas ça très concluant. J'ai même lancé la recherche sur Google books et j'ai trouvé des références mais c'était que des comptes rendus, des actes de colloques et un bouquin intitulé _Jésus est le plus fort; les voies du combat spirituel_.

Je pensait à plutôt à d'autres constructions où l'on puisse accorder la première personne au singulier avec un sujet autre que le mot *nous*. Parce que je commence à penser que c'est tout simplement pas possible.
On devrait donc accepter que notre phrase est le seul cas, et ça, c'est pour un prix honorifique à l'Académie Française.

Par contre, le post de Paquita, c'est du costaud. Je me demande d'où sort ça Maitre Capello...


----------



## Paquita

À suivre : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=8737502#post8737502


----------



## Víctor Pérez

cachomero said:


> Quelqu'un peut-il trouver un exemple de verbe conjugué à la première personne du pluriel et avec un sujet autre que le pronom *nous* ?


 


Víctor Pérez said:


> Oui, plusieurs exemples même: clic!


 


cachomero said:


> Honnêtement, Víctor, je ne trouve pas ça très concluant.


 
Tu me surprends, cachomero, tu avais demandé un exemple, je t'en fournis plusieurs milliers et tu trouves que ce n'est pas concluant!


----------



## cachomero

ça y est, Paquita nous a fourni la solution. Ce Maître Capello est LE  Maître. J'ai vérifié dans le Grévisse : il dit _qu'il arrive de faire  l'accord à la première personne et rarement à la deuxième_. Il donne  ensuite plusieurs exemples dont l'un de Bernanos.


Víctor Pérez said:


> Tu me surprends, cachomero, tu avais demandé un exemple, je t'en fournis plusieurs milliers et tu trouves que ce n'est pas concluant!


Tu avais en fait raison Víctor, et ce n'est pas que je n'ai pas confiance en toi, mais je me fie plus à Bernanos qu'à l'auteur de _Jésus est le plus fort; les voies du combat spirituel_.


----------



## mvm126

Bon ... il semble que cela a donné lieu à un débat intéressant et échauffé !

Merci à tous !


----------



## cachomero

mvm126 said:


> Bon ... il semble que cela a donné lieu à un débat *intéressant *et échauffé !
> 
> Merci à tous !



Le mot qui va le mieu est *PASSIONNANT*

Merci à toi de cette occasion de réflexion


----------



## chlapec

Víctor Pérez said:


> Tu me surprends, cachomero, tu avais demandé un exemple, je t'en fournis *plusieurs milliers* et tu trouves que ce n'est pas concluant!


 
Ten cuidado Víctor, por un motivo que desconozco, el número de entradas para una expresión que aparecen en google al hacer una búsqueda puede no ser, ni mucho menos, *el que aparece inicialmente*. En la página que pones de ejemplo, si haces clic abajo, en los números que corresponden al número de páginas en las que aparece la expresión, el número de entradas se reduce a *¡40!*
Yo siempre hago dicha verificación (hacer clic dos o tres veces en el número más alto de páginas indicadas abajo), pues hace tiempo que descubrí que es muy frecuente ese resultado engañoso.
Y de esos cuarenta casos, aún hay que pasar el filtro de si fueron escritos por francófonos, etc.


----------

